# Anyone familiar with Inspirato?



## drguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I received an "invitation"to become a member today.  Somehow affiliated with American Express.  Is anyone familiar with this company? 
Thanks.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 5, 2014)

I just signed up from their web site, downloaded the magazine then went in to look at the resort collection.  Lots of high end stuff, the magazine is full of ads for high end watches, sports cars, jets, etc.

Not to painful if you want to look around, only took an email and a zip code.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's the FAQ

What is Inspirato with American Express?
Inspirato with American Express is a private club for those who believe exceptional vacations are a requirement, not a luxury. We provide our members exclusive access to our Inspirato Signature Collection of hundreds of consistently excellent vacation homes, experiences and VIP events, with personal Signature Service at every turn.

What types of luxury vacations can I enjoy with Inspirato?
Our Signature Collection features hundreds of irresistible luxury vacation choices:  awe-inspiring Signature Residences, custom Signature Experiences in faraway lands, Signature Ticket VIP access at celebrated global events, and Signature Stays featuring exclusive privileges with iconic hotels and resorts.  From Maui to Vail, Los Cabos to New York, Tuscany to Grand Cayman, you always have somewhere new to explore with us.

How does Inspirato membership work?
Our members pay a one-time Initiation Fee to join the club at their desired membership level, plus an Annual Membership Fee. When you join, you get access to our Inspirato Signature Collection of vacation choices:  Signature Residences, Signature Experiences, Signature Ticket VIP events and Signature Stays, all at members-only rates that vary depending on the desired trip, destination and dates. Each trip comes with our hallmark Signature Service, including your own Personal Vacation Advisor to help take care of all the details. You have the flexibility to travel as much or as little as you like, paying only for nights you use. At the end of each year, you can pay the Annual Membership Fee to renew, or simply walk away with no further commitment.

What are your luxury vacation homes like?
Our $675 million portfolio of more than 230 Signature Residences offers a level of consistent excellence often unavailable through online villa rental providers. Before designating a home as a Signature Residence, we typically invest an average of $50,000 in upgrades to ensure that the furnishings, audio/visual systems, linens, and other features are consistent with our exacting expectations. We fully manage and control each Signature Residence 365 days a year, and they are available only to our members and never placed into a "rental pool" for public use. And each Signature Residence vacation comes with dedicated Destination Concierge service to ensure your trip is the best it can be.

Why do members choose Inspirato instead of other luxury vacation villa rental options?
Inspirato gives you the certainty that every trip is going to be great, every time. We start with a growing portfolio of hundreds of Signature Residences in many of the world's most sought-after destinations, so you always have a wide variety of many of the world's best places to explore. We pair our extensive selection with superb personal service on every trip, including your own Personal Vacation Advisor to help plan all the details, plus onsite Destination Concierge service and daily housekeeping.  And most importantly, we fully manage and control our Signature Residences 365 days a year, versus simply "vetting" or "verifying" third-party homes like typical online villa rental providers, so our members have peace of mind wherever and whenever they travel with us.

Is personal service included?
Yes. Our hallmark Signature Service is at the core of every Inspirato vacation. You'll receive personalized travel recommendations and pre-trip planning assistance from your dedicated Personal Vacation Advisor on every trip.  When you vacation in one of our Signature Residences, you will have the assistance of an onsite Destination Concierge, plus pre-arrival grocery service and daily housekeeping, all at no additional cost.

Does Inspirato offer access to luxury resort amenities?
Yes. Inspirato membership includes privileges and access to an impressive variety of amenities at prestigious world-class resorts, such as pools, beach clubs, spa and fitness facilities, golf courses, ski valets, and more.

Can I share my Inspirato membership with my family?
Yes. Inspirato Executive and Core memberships includes complimentary family sharing. Through this feature, your and your spouse's parents and adult children (25 and over) can enjoy their own Inspirato vacations under your membership, at no additional cost.

Will I save money with Inspirato?
The certainty that every vacation will be great, rather than saving money, is the primary reason to join Inspirato. But our members do often enjoy significant savings through our members-only nightly rates when vacationing at our Signature Residences, where they also receive onsite Dedicated Concierge service, daily housekeeping, and pre-arrival grocery service at no additional cost. We also partner with many of the world's iconic luxury hotel brands to provide Signature Stay vacation options for our members at discounted rates. And almost every week, as part of our members-only benefit Jaunt, we offer a special collection of multimillion-dollar homes to members on short notice for as little as $295 per night.

Is Inspirato right for me?
Inspirato is not right for everyone. Our members join because they place high value on the peace of mind that comes from vacationing with a private club. They want a wide variety of consistently excellent luxury vacation choices, including ultra-premium, members-only residences, and expect highly personalized service.

Who is behind Inspirato?
CEO Brent Handler founded Inspirato in 2011 and is credited with creating the luxury destination club industry over a decade ago. The team's successful track record has attracted investments from prestigious venture capital firms like Kleiner Perkins Caufield & Byers, Institutional Venture Partners, and Revolution Places. The company's innovative business model inspired Forbes to name Inspirato one of "America's Most Promising Companies." Robb Report recognized Inspirato as the "Best of the Best 2012" for luxury vacation homes.


----------



## abdibile (Mar 28, 2014)

It is a company that long-term leases luxury second homes, amanges them and rents them to their members.

You pay a joining fee of around $17,500 plus an annual membership fee of around $3,500 (slightly cheaper if you have an american express card) and then can rent their luxury villas at prices that should be a it below usual rental prices for luxury villas.

It is better than renting a vacation villa online becuse you know you get quality and a centrally managed standard.

Prices start around $500 and there are some luxury villas for $1,500 and above per DAY.

They offer sone last minute rentals for $295 per day.

Looks better to me than owning a 5 Million vacation home or joining one of the equity based Destination Clubs, but waaaaay more luxurious and expensive than timeshare.


----------



## blackjack (Oct 13, 2014)

[I'm sorry, but we don't allow this kind of request in the discussion forums.]


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Be ready to get many emails from Reid Berrien*

If you express any interest in Inspirato (expensive), you will be receiving many soliciting emails from a fellow named Reid Berrien. I can't figure out how to turn him off.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2014)

bobpark56 said:


> If you express any interest in Inspirato (expensive), you will be receiving many soliciting emails from a fellow named Reid Berrien. I can't figure out how to turn him off.



If this is someone spamming you via TUG, please click on my blue user name and send me all the info.


----------



## blackjack (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorry Denise, didn't know about that rule.  Won't happen again!

Don't know why I noticed this, but we both have the same registration date.  funny coincidence.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 16, 2014)

blackjack said:


> Don't know why I noticed this, but we both have the same registration date.  funny coincidence.


Not so much of a coincidence.  That's the date we switched to vBulletin software to run the bbs, and users of the previous board had to reregister as users of the new board.  967 users registered on that first day.


----------



## blackjack (Oct 16, 2014)

sure sounds like a coincidence


----------



## Wanttobe5StarElite (Jul 24, 2015)

I guess there is no resale on this?


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 24, 2015)

Wanttobe5StarElite said:


> I guess there is no resale on this?



lmao :rofl:


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 24, 2015)

I looked at it a year ago and it is suitable for large parties.  It is not meant for just a couple who travel with another couple occasionally.  It Just does not suit my travelling style.  The locations are also fairly limited.  I thought their website sucks...  A couple of their sales folks emailed and called me after I registered on their website.  Just beware that they are fairly aggressive.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 24, 2015)

bobpark56 said:


> If you express any interest in Inspirato (expensive), you will be receiving many soliciting emails from a fellow named Reid Berrien. I can't figure out how to turn him off.



You just need to tell him you are not interested and he should remove you from the distribution list.  I emailed the whatever big title guy and also told 2 sales persons who called me that I was not interested and I stopped receiving emails and calls subsequently.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 24, 2015)

We were invited about a year ago.  It is very expensive.  I never gave them my phone # only email address so they eventually stopped sending me stuff.


----------

